# Club Head At The Top



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's a link that might help some golfers get the club head in the correct position at the top of the swing. If the club head is in the wrong position at the top, it will most likely be in the wrong (open or closed ) position at impact with the ball. 

Top of Backswing Photo, Golf Swing Position Tips: Clubface, Shaft , Right Elbow, Left Arm, Shoulders and Hip Positions | Suite101.com


----------

